

Google Has Most of My Email Because It Has All of Yours - ASquare
http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/google-has-most-of-my-email-because-it-has-all-of-yours?pk_campaign=Anuj+Adhiya

======
tokenadult
This has already been submitted with the canonical URL with very active
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731022)

